# Option to be hidden for some people?



## Possible user (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello!

I have a question to ask: is there a way to hide for only some accounts? They (the "blocked" people) shouldn't be able to see my profile, but also none of my pictures, even when they search for them. (If they'd search for the names of my characters, for example. I really cannot pretend to be somebody else. My characters are too easy to recognize) 
Iâ€™d really like to join the site, however I donâ€™t want that some people know Iâ€™m active on FurAffinity. Usually this wouldnâ€™t be an issue, since as far as I know I can turn my account invisible to strangers. However, some people I know already have an FA Account and also regulary browser around here.
I canâ€™t find another site like FA (Anthros, Creatures and Humans are welcome AND adult content of all of those is allowed, but also non-porn is welcome/the community is mainly very open minded) so I really hope there is a way to do hide for some peopleâ€¦ is there any way to do so?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2013)

You can prevent guests from seeing your account. 

Anybody with an account over 18 can see all of your pictures though, even if you hide your account it is still possible to look at the gallery. 
For this reason you should not upload anything to the internet which you are not happy for everybody to see.

If people harass you on FA you can report them and they will be banned. If you are just embarrassed about having an account, I'm sure you'll discover nobody really makes a big deal out of it


----------



## Teal (Sep 22, 2013)

It's too easy for undesirables to hide behind such a feature and it is too easy to get around such a thing.


----------



## Possible user (Sep 22, 2013)

I see. The reason pointed out by Teal is a good one. Such a system, as Iâ€™d like it to exist could really be an advantage for trouble-people.

The thing is that I don't want anybody (whom I know closer) to know I like to draw adult art. I like to talk to some of those people a lot, but they keep ranting at Furrys/Furart/Furry porn (or porn/sexual stuff in general) etc. So they are really making a big deal out of it - yet some of them are active on FA. Not even a lot, but they were told they can sell their pictures here rather well (All of them are creature artists and don't draw humans.) 
I really like to talk to them and I simply don't want them to know that I like to draw those things as well. (One of them, for example, really hates pictures that include Anthros&Humans as a couple, or creature/human. And to this person anybody whom like sit is just sick. I really like this person in general and enjoy talking to him/her. So I#d regret it if the relationship would suffer because they found some of my pictures here :/ )
I kinda have quiet deviantArt already and now try to find an alternative, which allows me to upload ALL of the stuff I like to draw. But now I have the issue that there are those people whom I know on FA, too. They wouldnâ€˜t flame me or anything, but I surely would feel really bad if theyâ€™d find out.
Yet I also feel bad for not being able to join the site because it seems so much fun, and it is the only one I know which is so open to a lot of stuff D: (And also isnâ€™t limited to porn ONLY. Because thatâ€™s not what Iâ€™m searching for.)

But thanks anyways for the quick answers! This really cleared up how the system works.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2013)

I know how you feel. I feel like my friends in real life would tease me forever if they discovered I drew furries. The truth however is that they probably wouldn't care if they stumbled across my FA account. 

If your friends don't like furry porn/any image with mature themes they can filter it out themselves, they shouldn't spoil your fun. 

You *could* have a separate account for your sfw and nsfw submissions. Some people do that.


----------



## Possible user (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh thanks for the advice. I'll definitely consider it


----------

